# 9/0 senator combo maybe?



## redhorse9902 (Jan 5, 2008)

Thinking about trying beach fishing for sharks. Gonna kayak some baits out. Thought I'd see if anyone had a used combo. Don't want to pay new price.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Craigslist is full of them


----------



## redhorse9902 (Jan 5, 2008)

I'll check now. Thanks


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Theres a couple combos right now in Manteo on the obx craigslist


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

Daiwa sealine 900's Are just as good if not better then the penn. and can find them cheap easier too. Plus you can always find a nice rod for cheap Over the winter. 
Good luck and tight lines
Moose :fishing:


----------



## redhorse9902 (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks. Will look for those also


----------

